

Welcome To Zaffoo - alishasmth
http://www.zaffoo.co.uk
Create your own premium Online shop with ZAFFOO, fully featured and cost effective. Reach your target market. Reach your potential. 
ZAFFOO Specialist software and Hosting provides you with an innovative e-commerce solution, build your own shop at a fraction of the cost. 
Free e-commerce website – pay only for the hosting! Simple to use with comprehensive back end management.
======
pclark
are you asking us to review this? Please give _some_ information on it. Why
did you make it? how did you make it? whats your exit?

------
dasil003
Save your logo as a PNG or GIF.

